# Hoping to find good homes for my rescued Kittens



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I rescued a litter of 5 kittens that were Found at my Dad's junkyard when they towed in a repossed Government van. There was no way of being able to find the mother and they were less then a week old. I spent the weekend taking care of them and feeding them every 4 hours till my local shelter www.cozycatcottage.com could find a foster mother.

Very Luckily 2 for the 5 were adopted as Kittens but 3 still remain in the shelter. I feel responsibility for finding them proper homes since I found them. I don't believe they need to be adopted together because they are all seperated running around the shelter and have seperate cages BUT if someone has a big enough heart and house for them I'm sure they would appreciate to be together. They are all up to date with shots and vacs. None of them are declawed but they are spayed and neutered. They are very affectionate and out going. Get along great with Dogs and Cats ( the shelter has a dog to help socialize the cats with dogs). 

They are currrently at the Cozy cat Cottage in Powell, Ohio but it's close enough to Columbus, Dublin Hillard, Upper Arlington. If you go in and decide on them with no time to pick them up yourself I'd be happy to deliver them as long as all the paper was filled out.

Here are pics of them as I found them as Kittens and also all grown up in order Amber, Andre, and Andy!









































Amber








Andre








Andy









www.cozycatcottage.com
Also this shelter in General is in Desperate need of Donations and Adoptions they are a non-kill shelter at FULL capacity of 75 adult cats and numerous kittens stillin fostercare. They do a great job socializing the cats and treating them but of course it's never enough till they find their Families and homes.


----------

